# Lake Michigan charter advice



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

hello gents, looking for some advice on picking a charter for Lake Michigan later this summer. Brother just got married and has a kid on the way. My dad and I want to take three of us out for maybe an evening fish then following morning as a bachelor party of sorts for him. Figured Holland/Muskegon/Grand haven would be one of the ports to go out of. Anyone have any recommendations? Obviously we will see how the fishing goes this year but would plan for June or July. We have plenty of Lake Michigan fishing experience just want to pick a good charter that will take us out and try to get on fish for the right reasons. Thanks.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

PM sent

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

BassBoss88 said:


> hello gents, looking for some advice on picking a charter for Lake Michigan later this summer. Brother just got married and has a kid on the way. My dad and I want to take three of us out for maybe an evening fish then following morning as a bachelor party of sorts for him. Figured Holland/Muskegon/Grand haven would be one of the ports to go out of. Anyone have any recommendations? Obviously we will see how the fishing goes this year but would plan for June or July. We have plenty of Lake Michigan fishing experience just want to pick a good charter that will take us out and try to get on fish for the right reasons. Thanks.


I highly recommend going out in ludington. Polecat and rodmasters are the best charters on Lake Michigan. I typically get a cheap hotel the night before. It’s well worth it.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

check out the sponsor charters on this sight. some of them may even offer discounts to members.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I highly recommend going out in ludington. Polecat and rodmasters are the best charters on Lake Michigan. I typically get a cheap hotel the night before. It’s well worth it.


If kings are a necessity ludington and north would be the best bet.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

June is tough. The later into July you get the steadier the king fishing will be. Holland is usually decent then but last year was a dumpster fire for summer kings at the southern ports.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Bending limits, Reel Talk, or Black Pearl are all excellent charters in Holland. This year seems really behind schedule on the kings getting up here so who knows June might be good. The lakers are always good in June.

https://bendinglimits.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1vrp48uZ4gIV1LXACh3qAAabEAAYASAAEgKz7PD_BwE


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Captain Jr Hayden on the reeltimesportfishing charter is a great captain that works hard to give you a great trip every time with great success if kings are what you are after Ludington is the place to be in mid to late August. If you are thinking of any charters in Ludington that time of year book asap prime dates fill fast with all the great Charters that call Ludington home.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

Jobsite sport fishing in Muskegon. Captain Chas and Captain Ed are awesome. I have always caught fish with them! 

[email protected]
231-578-7467

Tell him Dave sent you!


----------



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for the insight everyone, probably going to head to Ludington at this point and try for end of July or beginning of August. I think my brother wants to get on Kings and that seems like a safer bet


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Ludington. Polecat n freestyle two good choices . Dreamweaver with Pete's kid a great choice.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Suf

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Meant to say suFishient charters in Holland. Jeff's a dang good fisherman and a great guy.

616 886 9143

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

dknollie said:


> Meant to say suFishient charters in Holland. Jeff's a dang good fisherman and a great guy.
> 
> 616 886 9143
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Jeff knows his stuff, glad you had a good trip.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a great trip with Captain Mark aboard the Reel Action out of Grand Haven. Family trip with just me, my wife and our daughter who was just 6 at the time. Very accommodating and the amount of times his phone rang from other charter captains calling and asking for information told me I was on the right boat.


----------

